# Breaking life down into smaller chunks?



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Instead of worrying about the whole month or the whole year, I have heard that it is easier to focus on smaller sections, such as one week or one day at a time. I have a bunch of old notebooks lying around as well as an online calender on my computer, and was just thinking about writing out small little goals. When I think about the big picture, I feel so overwhelmed.

For example, if you know that you have a big essay due in two weeks, it will feel overwhelming but if you break it down, such as simply making a list of all of the steps, it will seem easier. Such as 1.) read the instructions twice. 2.) brainstorm. 3.) make an outline. 4.) do one paragraph a day 5.) after the rough draft is done, reread it and make any notes for corrections and finally 6.) type up the final draft.

When you break it down like that, it seems easier and you feel less stressed out. I have this horrible habit of feeling so overwhelmed that I wind up not doing ANYTHING at all. I procrastinate and put things off because I easily get overwhelmed so I don't even put forth any effort at all.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Have you read the present? It could help

I want to be like this, just be in the now


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I think this does help. 

I usually end up making huge lists of small tasks that still overwhelm me as a whole. It's hard to focus on one task knowing there's so much more to come, but it does get a bit better once you get started on a list and can get a few things checked off.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

carambola said:


> I think this does help. I usually end up making huge lists of small tasks that still overwhelm me as a whole, though. It's still hard to focus on one task knowing there's still so much more to come.


Oh, I know what you mean. I have been like this since before high school even started. I would make these big lists of things that I wanted to do but I would never do them because I would feel so overwhelmed! Sometimes I think that I need to make lists of the lists that I need to make. Lol. One list for house work goals, one list for school goals, one list of health goals, etc. and just focus on like 3-5 things a day. Any more than that overwhelms me too much!


----------

